# Koa



## Dave Martell (Aug 13, 2021)

Just back from stabilization services KnifeandGunFinishingSupplies a nice load of koa that I'll be using on MANY an upcoming Martell knife that I'll be making for sale through my website. Stay tuned!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 13, 2021)

Love me some stripy wood handles!

My Martell Koa petty handle is one of my faves.

Looking forward to seeing what you do with these, Dave.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 14, 2021)

Martell + Koa = dream-combo!!!


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 14, 2021)

The one in the lower row third from the left looks amazing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 14, 2021)

Bill13 said:


> The one in the lower row third from the left looks amazing.




You've got a good eye Bill. It's one of the nicest blocks I've ever seen. That wood is actually all set to go on a two-piece gift set I'll be making very soon.


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 16, 2021)

I look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm going to be selling some of this koa to help fund my move..._*stay tuned! *_


----------

